# Systmes > Apple > Dveloppement iOS >  Distribution d'application sur l'apple store

## crazycrow

Bonjour, 
Je suis un dveloppeur Iphone au chmage.
Je dvelopper dans une entreprise, pour le compte de l'entreprise.
Je voulais savoir s'il etait possible de dvelopper mes application pour iphone pour mon compte et les distribuer sur l'apple store, sans passer par une entreprise ou une auto entreprise ?

Merci d'avance, 
Cordialement.

----------


## kOrt3x

Bien sr, tu n'est pas oublier d'tre en entreprise ou auto-entrepreneur pour publier tes applications sur l'AppStore.

----------


## crazycrow

pourrais je les distribuer de manire payante aussi. Je crois me rappeler qu'il fallait un numro d'entreprise , genre siret amricain, je me trompe peut tre.
Et dans le cas o je peut les vendre, comment cela ce passe t'il au niveau de la dclaration des revenu (impots , et autre) ??

Merci d'avance.

----------


## kOrt3x

> pourrais je les distribuer de manire payante aussi. Je crois me rappeler qu'il fallait un numro d'entreprise , genre siret amricain, je me trompe peut tre.
> Et dans le cas o je peut les vendre, comment cela ce passe t'il au niveau de la dclaration des revenu (impots , et autre) ??
> 
> Merci d'avance.


Il faut voir au niveau du contrat ou licence d'Apple quand tu t'engage ce qui est marqu.
Mais en connaissant le systme Franais, tous ce que tu gagnes, l'tat te prend toujours quelque chose.

----------


## Bloon

Il y a peut-tre une tolrance te permettant de gagner un peu d'argent sans rien payer comme taxes et impts mais si tes gains deviennent importants et arrivent sur ton compte en banque, tu risques redressement et amendes.

Donc pour viter a, regarde dj le statut d'auto-entrepreneur qui est simple  mettre en place et qui ne coute rien tant que tu ne gagnes rien.

Bloon

----------


## malgache

Bonjour, je profite de ce sujet pour poser une question concernant la distribution des applications sur l'apple store.

J'ai un ami qui me rabche comme quoi on peut dvelopper une application iPhone sous windows vu qu'il l'a fait. Mais c'tait une application perso, qu'il a directement mise sur son iPhone, si je veux dvelopper une application qui va tre diffuser sur le store, je peux galement dvelopper sous windows ou je serai oblig d'utiliser un mac??

Merci d'avance.

----------


## spottydj

Pour tre mise en ligne sur l'appstore, une application doit forcment tre compile sur un mac avec un processeur intel. C'est crit en petites lettres lors de l'achat du programme de dveloppement.

----------

